# Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)



## junior (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,
wir fahren im August für eine Woche in eine Jagdhütte im Niedersächsischen Staatsforst. Mal angenommen es wird warm -haben wir ein Problem:
Es gibt keinen Strom. Die Hütte ist mitten im Wald.
Welche Ideen habt Ihr wie wir kostengünstig (deswegen dieses Forum) größere Mengen Bier und auch Lebensmittel (Spirituosen ) kühlen können ? 
Danke für Eure Hilfe !
Übrigens ein kleiner See ist in der Nähe- allerdings ist der im Sommer "bieselwarm"...
Außerdem kommen gerne diebische Füchse vorbei. Das ganze sollte also auch möglichst diebstahlsicher sein...

Vielen Dank für Eure Ideen und  Erfahrungen !
Junior


----------



## Nauke (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Ein ein Meter tiefes Loch auf der Schattenseite des Hauses ´
und alles ist geritzt #h


----------



## muddyliz (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Du nimmst einen großen Blumen-Untersetzer (Plastik reicht) und füllst 2 cm Wasser hinein. Auf den Untersetzer stellst du das Bier. Dann stülpst du einen großen Ton- oder Terracotta-Blumentopf umgekehrt darüber und machst ihn nass. Das Ganze stellst du in den Schatten. Das Wasser zieht in den Ton und verdunstet, dadurch entsteht Verdunstungskälte. Ab und zu Wasser nachfüllen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Nimm den!

http://www.stromerzeuger.de/mobil-stromerzeuger.htm

Da wird das Bier bestimmt nicht kalt!   HAR HAR HAR!


----------



## Jetblack (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Die ganze Verdunstungssache ist ja schön und gut, erreicht aber thermodynamisch eine Kühlgrenztemperatur. Praktisch, preiswert und praktikabel....aber selten wirklich "bierkalt" (was wiederum Geschmackssache ist)

Für wirklich schön Kaltes..... 15-20 kg Trockeneis (CO2) besorgen und in das besagte Erdloch oder eine Kühlbox geben. Die Bierchen dann bei Bedarf rechtzeitig zum Auftauen entnehmen.

Alternativ - ohne Zufuhr von Fremdkühlung: 4-5 m tiefes Loch graben  in meinem Zisternenwasser erfriert selbst im Hochsommer jeder Finger.

zu den Kosten: das letzte mal als ich 20kg Trockeneis gekauft hab, waren es ca. 15 EUR ..... an Unis mit Beziehung durchaus preiswerter (ehda-Kosten - Kaffekasse)


----------



## Franky (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

'Ne andere Mögglichkeit die Verdunstungskälte zu nutzen, wären nasse Baumwolltaschen im Wind (natürlich nicht in der prallen Sonne!)... So kann man Lebensmittel auch "fuchssicher" in den Baum hängen! 
Gefangener Fisch kann so auch (ausgenommen natürlich) relativ gut frisch gehalten werden.


----------



## sebastian (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Wie kalt ist Trockeneis ? -70°C ?


----------



## just_a_placebo (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Beim Campen hatten wir früher *gg* (ich war noch ganz klein) einfaches Loch, welches die Kälte recht gut hält. Je tiefer desto kälter, aber wirklich Fuchssicher ist das natürlich nicht. Selbst wenn du da ein Blech o.Ä. drauflegst wird der sich einen Weg schon freigraben.  Auf schnell Verderbliches würde ich gänzlich verzichten, oder in den ersten 2 Tagen verspeisen. Auch würde ich lieber keinen selbstgefangenen Fisch so mehrere Tage lagern.

Klingt auf jeden Fall nach ner schönen Woche, also viel Spaß schonmal!


----------



## mad (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Hi,
habe einen kühlschrank der mit einer gasflasche betrieben wird,da kannst du sogar eiswürfel darin machen.
wenn du ihn gebrauchen kannst dann melde dich,wir wohnen nicht weit auseinander kannst den kühlschrank gerne haben.

gruß mad


----------



## The_Duke (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kalt ist Trockeneis ? -70°C ?



Es hat -78,5°C.
Vorsicht bei der Handhabung! Kann auf ungeschützter Haut verbrennungsähnliche Blasen verursachen...tut auch ganz nett weh!
Die Idee mit dem Loch im Boden ist die Beste! Dazu etwa 10kg Trockeneis als Kältespender...perfekt!
Als Grubenabdeckung eine stabile Holzplatte mit Styropor beklebt, darüber dann Blätter oder Erde zur Tarnung. 
Vorsicht! Bier nicht direkt in Trockeneis stellen! Die Flasche platzt, da das Bier gefriert! Vodka könnt ihr ruhig reinstellen.


----------



## Joka (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

jup so einen hat mein Kumpel auch...der kann den sogar am Zirarettenanzünder im Auto anschliessen.

das dürfte wohl auch Fuchssicher sein :q


----------



## kanalbulle (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Es gibt doch auch diese Kühltaschen zum Anschluss an den Zigarettenanzünder im Auto !
Am besten gleich mit ´nem Kühltransporter dahin fahren :q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Moin zusammen...klickt mal den Link unten. Bei uns hatten wir die gleichen Probleme! Ab Seite 2 wird es interessant.

Falls es nicht klappt und ihr euch anmelden sollt, kein Problem. Postet das hier einfach, dann kopiere ich die wichtigsten Thread`s hier rüber. Bin jetzt nur zu Faul...

Und keine Angst, wir sind nicht wirklich bö(h)se...#6 


http://forum.onkelz.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20790&perpage=10&pagenumber=1


----------



## Holz (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Ich würde es auch so machen wie es Franky gesat hat. Einfach die Flaschen in einen Stoffbeutel stellen, naß machen und ab in den Wind hängen. Schattig natürlich. Das haben schon die alten Römer so gemacht.....


----------



## junior (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Hallo und vielen dank für eure zahlreichen Tips... Weitere Anregungen immer gerne !


----------



## totentanz (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Trockeneis? Wieviel ist davon noch übrig wenn er an der Hütte angekommen ist? Wenn man nicht all zu lang fahren muss ist das nicht schlecht, z.B. um Köfis direkt am Gewässer schock zu frosten, zudem ist das Zeug am nächsten Tag weg und dann? 

Das mit dem Loch im Boden ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Idee. Mann kann die Lebensmittel ja in eine verschliesbare Kiste packen und dann ins Loch. 

Alternativ den Kühlschrank fürs Auto oder mit Gas!


----------



## Franky (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Das mit dem gasbetriebenen Kühlschrank ist natürlich optimal - nur wie das alles an den Angelplatz kriegen??? Ich denke, das wird ein wenig viel und Schwer: 'ne 11 kg Gasbuddel wiegt voll rund 25 kg, ist besch...eiden zu transportieren, und ganz ehrlich möchte ich so'ne Bombe nicht einfach irgendwo abstellen...
Einfach ist oft die bessere Alternative...


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Hi Junior, 
das "Loch" im Boden funktioniert einwandfrei ! 

Ansonsten kann ich dir auch noch das empfehlen: 
http://www.tucher.de/coolkeg/selbstkuehlend/index.html


----------



## junior (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Hey Franky,
über das Bombenproblem habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht... Aber ich glaube, wenn man die Buttels richtig behandelt und vorsichtig damit umgeht dürfte es keine Probleme geben..
Habe Mad schon eine Mail geschrieben....
Ansonsten brauch ich die Kühlung nicht fürs Angeln- Wir fahren zum Jagen und können mitm Auto direkt vor die Hütte und müssen den Kühlschrank auch nicht anderweitig transportieren.
Grüße
Junior


----------



## LordVader (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Wenn wir beim Angeln kühle Getränke haben wollen, versenken wir sie mittels langem Kescher  oder Jutesack direkt am Wasser an geeigneter Stelle. Hilft wenn die Akkus in der Tiefkühltasche versagen.
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## junior (30. August 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Leute, vielen Dank für Eure Tips. Und einen noch größeren Dank an Mad !
hat perfekt geklappt. Vielen Dank !
PS.: Wenn jemand von Euch mal einen Gas- Kühlschrank braucht - ich helfe gerne !!


----------



## Aali-Barba (31. August 2005)

*AW: Kühlen ohne Strom.....so gehts: (Hoffentlich)*

Gasbetrieb ist wirklich IMHO die beste Möglichkeit - soviel kann ich als alter Camper dazu sagen. 


Und zum Thema Bombe:

Viele Millionen Gasflaschen fahren im Jahr in Wohnwagen, Wohnmobilen, Booten und auch in Autos durch die Gegend und ehrlich gesagt hört man doch wohl kaum etwas von reihenweise explodierenden Flaschen. 

Es gab vor jahrzehnten mal einen wirklich bösen Unfall an einem Campingplatz, wo vorne an der Strasse ein Gastransporter Feuer fing und explodierte und dann über den ganzen Platz alle Flaschen wie bei einer Kettenreaktion, aber das war dann nun wirklich eine Aneinanderreihung sehr unglücklicher Umstände. 

Wem die riesigen Propanflschen in 11 kg zu unhandlich sind, es gibt auch kleinere 5 kg Flaschen und es gibt auch Alu Flaschen, die sind sehr viel leichter. Außerdem gibt es diese kleinen blauen Flaschen von Camping Gaz, die man in sehr vielen Ländern problemlos tauschen kann.


----------

